# Humidifier with direct water hookup no furnace in the house



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

What are you going to use for fresh air and to ventilate the house and get rid of paint fumes etc? Most new homes with electric heat are too air tight and need a HRV, heat recovery ventilator to get rid of excess moisture. Do you plan to have AC in the house. You may want to install an airhandler and some ductwork. Then install a Honeywell True Steam humidifier in the ductwork.


----------



## sueraney (Sep 1, 2010)

there will be no AC in the house - no need for it up in the high mountains of colorado. Fresh air will be open the windows  We are trying to get away from having any duct work


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

If fresh air is opening up the windows. Then there is no residential stand alone humidifier made big enough.

Where will your combustion air come from? if its a direct vent stove. The Aprilaire has both the 350 and 360 that may meet your needs.


----------



## meyerovb (Apr 10, 2011)

*Any recommendations?*

I am in need of a similar recommendation. I have a 750 square foot apartment heated with a radiator. I am using a console humidifier with a fill tank, and want to find a model that I can directly hook up to my water supply. Any suggestions?

Note: I have a window mount ac and no air vent to mount a humidifier to.


----------



## brettyg (Apr 8, 2010)

They make a humidifier called truesteam and they can work very well for up to 3000 sq feet of home. Installation might be tricky since there is no ductwork in the home, but if you can install it on the wall and have a little bit of ductwork coming off of it to the room it will produce steam and lots of it.
Hope this helps
Brett


----------

